# أفضل ملف فيديو يوضح طريقة تنفيذ بعض المنشآت الخرسانية للمبتدئين



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (21 أغسطس 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب الأكارم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وكل عام وأنتم بألف صحة وسلامة 
يسرني كأول مشاركة لي في هذا الملتقى الرائع أن أهديكم ملف فلاشي رائع يوضح طريقة صب وتسليح بعض المنشأت الخرسانية .
أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم وأن تكون ردودكم تفرح القلب .
وأسألكم الدعاء,,,,,,,​ 
رابط التحميل​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?xmjfknmxtyk​ 
​


----------



## ماجدان (10 أغسطس 2010)

*تصحيح الأخطاء بموضوع بفديو التنفيذ المرفوع بالملتقى*

موضوع برابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149665.html

جزا الله خير رافع الرابط وليبارك له 

ولكن بعد مشاهدة الفيديو 
وجب على لفت الأنتباه لبعض اخطاء التنفيذ والمعروضه بالفديو حتى يستفيد المشاهد حديث التخرج والخبره 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

نبدأ 

الخطا الأول 





هذه الصوره توضح تسليح قاعده مسلحه 

والأسياخ المربعه الداير بكامل القاعده والمشار لها بالصوره هى اسياخ ليس لها فائده ولا تدخل فى التسليح 
يمكن استخدام سيخ واحد فقط لضمان ربط الصندقه ( اسياخ تسليح القاعده بالشكل الموضح )
أو قد يستخدم سيخ عرضى على الأجناب إذا زاد عمق القطاع عن 60 سم وذلك لمقاومة الإنكماش 


الخطأ الثانى 

هذه الصوره توضح تسليح الأعمده داخل القواعد المسلحه 





يجب تنفيذ طول رباط للأسياخ بطول التماسك المطلوب طبقا للكود المتبع بحيث يصنع رجل أو زاويه طولها طول التماسك المطلوب وترتكز على حديد التسليح للقاعده 

كما يجب أن تنفذ كانات بطول تداخل العمود مع القاعده بحيث تبدأ الكانه الأولى على مسافة 10 سم من الأسفل 

الخطأ الثالث

هذه الصوره توضح عمود مصبوب





يلزم تنفيذ كانه عيون أو كانه أتوامتيك تسمى رايه ينتهى عندها الصب أو تكون أعلى الصب حتى لا تنفلت الأسياخ من أماكنها أثناء صب الخرسانه ولتظل الأشاير لأعمدة الدور التالى فى مكان ربطها بأسياخ تسليح عمود الدور التالى 

الخطأ الرابع 

هذه الصوره توضح شدة خشبيه للأعمده 





ينقص الشده حطه سفليه وعلويه للعمود 
كما ينقص الشده كامل التقويات من عوارض وزراجين وصد ورد بكامل أرتفاع العمود 

الخطأ الخامس 





ينقص التخشيبه للشده الخشبيه ألواح النهايز والقوايم 
كما ينقص تقويات الشده الخشبيه للأعمده 

الخطأ السابع 

هذه الصوره توضح تسليح الكمرات المخفيه لبلاطه هلو بلوك 





الكانات المستخدمه كانه صندوق عاديه 
بينما يلزم عندما يزيد عرض الكمره عن 40 سم تنفيذ كانات أتوماتيك 

وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير


----------



## haytham baraka (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير

ملاحظات رااااائعة من مهندس رااااااااائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أغسطس 2010)

سالدان قال:


> موضوع برابط
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149665.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة للموضوع الاصلى حتى تعم الفائدة بشكل اكبر للجميع ويتاح الفرصة لاية مناقشات للموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع الاصلى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير على الفائده
تقبل خالص التحيه مع وافر الاحترام


----------



## ماجدان (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوره مهندسه سنا الامل 

عمل وجهد رائع بالملتقى بل والله أكثر بكثير من الممتاز 

بارك الله فيك ولك 
وإن كنت أحسدك على هذا الوقت الثمين الذى تجلسينه بالمنتدى بين الزملاء الكرام 

ماشاء الله اللهم بارك لها بوقتها وحسن عملها 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abu 7assan (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## مهندس عاشق لمصر (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانم بخير


----------



## sendbad2011 (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## sendbad2011 (22 أغسطس 2010)

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## صالح التميمي (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
أسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يدوم هذا المنتدى ويدوم ويدوم ............

( ولو لم يكني مني سو الدعوة بظهر الغيب) محبكم ...........................


----------



## abo eliwa (24 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته
ولكم خالص الشكر 
فعلا يستحق هذا الملتقى أن يكون أفضل ملتقى هندسى عربى


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مهندس محمد على الفيديو .....وشكرا مهندس احمد على التوضيح


----------



## وليدف (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم عليوه (13 ديسمبر 2010)

تشكر يا مهندس على هذا المجهود


----------



## asha2 (11 مارس 2011)

مشكورين يا اخوان على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## D r e a m (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وشكرا لبشمهندس ماجدان علي التوضيح 
​


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ماجدان قال:


> موضوع برابط
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149665.html
> 
> ...





سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت الاضافة للموضوع الاصلى حتى تعم الفائدة بشكل اكبر للجميع ويتاح الفرصة لاية مناقشات للموضوع
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> وجزى الله خيرا صاحب الموضوع الاصلى
> 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



مشكورين على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
​


----------

